
Martin Hellman and Whitfield Diffie Have Received the 2015 ACM A.M. Turing Award - breadtk
http://amturing.acm.org/award_winners/diffie_8371646.cfm
======
breadtk
Press release: [http://awards.acm.org/turing-
award-2015.pdf](http://awards.acm.org/turing-award-2015.pdf)

